# Do you like ice in your drinks?



## TranquilMindGun (Aug 22, 2018)

water = room temperature. 
coffee and tea = hot
bourbon = a bit of ice and water


----------



## jcal (Oct 31, 2013)

Coffee and hot chocolate are the only hot drinks for me. I do not really care for anything room temperature, water is probably the only thing I would drink room temperature, and only when necessary. Otherwise, everything is better ice cold... but I much prefer them to be cold via refrigeration rather than having ice in them. The ice just gets in the way when you drink... especially crushed ice.


----------



## The Dude (May 20, 2010)

Unless it's really warm, I don't like ice in my drinks. 

1) It means less drink; 
2) When it melts, it waters it down which changes the taste.


----------



## AR4 (Jan 12, 2019)

Ice + Absinthe = lots of bad phone calls


----------



## ShashaCruz (Jul 20, 2018)

Only if I am hot usually order without ice please


----------



## ShashaCruz (Jul 20, 2018)

Only when hot most times no icey


----------



## Pippi (Dec 24, 2016)

No! It's cold! :shocked:


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

Outside of cold water from a fridge 

I prefer most of my beverages room temp

So like hot coffee or soup or tea, I will add a few cubes of ice, that is just to make it room temp though 
(I have no clue how people can slurp or sip hot liquid)

I don’t like when Ice is in soda. It knocks against my teeth and feels uncomfortable
I think this is why I prefer soda from a can or bottle to fountain pop.


----------



## managua tarantella (Jan 23, 2019)

yeah it tastes better with ice usually


----------



## Janna (Aug 31, 2018)

I like ice in my drinks so much that sometimes I put ice also in wine or beer.


----------



## Katie Koopa (Jun 25, 2014)

I like all my drinks to be so cold I'd freeze to death if I were to be submerged in it.


----------



## crazitaco (Apr 9, 2010)

Depends. I love coffee and tea both iced or hot, but never lukewarm or room temperature.
I like room temperature, chilled, or iced water.
Juice is gross if not chilled or iced, same with soda.


----------



## X A N A (Jun 21, 2018)

No ice for me, it waters down the flavour and I have sensitive teeth.


----------



## Shadowhuntress (Jan 25, 2019)

Generally I do not, but it can be refreshing on a hot summer day. In this weather...haha nope.


----------



## knife (Jul 10, 2013)

When I order drinks (that are not water) at restaurants I'll order them without ice -- not because I don't like ice (ice baby), but because overicing your soda is a subtle way that restaurants shortchange you in the drinks department.

For the most part I drink my drinks refrigerator-cold. Hot beverages like tea, coffee, and cocoa are obviously the exception; those can be enjoyed at any temperature (hot cocoa becomes chocolate milk when it gets cold, after all).


----------



## telepariah (Jun 20, 2011)

Hot or room temperature for everything except Coke, which I like cold but not iced.


----------



## ButIHaveNoFear (Sep 6, 2017)

I like water with no ice because I can hydrate more quickly. Ice gets in my way, and it makes me drink less.


----------



## Lucan1010 (Jul 23, 2018)

I pretty much never put ice in my drinks. I'll only have it if I'm a guest somewhere and my host just gives me a drink like that without asking. On my own, nope, never.


----------



## Handsome Dyke (Oct 4, 2012)

I haven't been able to drink anything iced since I was a kid...I don't remember why it started bothering me. Maybe it always did and recognizing that just took me forever (I was the kind of young person who didn't have a lot of preferences). I did tend to take for granted the way things were served to me. 

I haven't been able to drink anything cold since Air Force boot camp, presumably because they wouldn't let us have our water cold due to the large quantity we were expected to consume (due to continual physical exertion in the summer heat, you see). I never cared for very cold drinks even before that, but, afterwards, I just gave them up completely. 

Seems like cold drinks started hurting my teeth at some point. I like my juice and carbonated drinks (both of which I almost never have) _chilled_, but not cold. The overwhelming majority of my liquid intake is water at room temperature.


----------



## Gossip Goat (Nov 19, 2013)

Last year I felt too anxious to leave my dorm room and refrigerate or get cold water so I got used to drinking the 4 day old water I kept hoarded in my room at room temperature.

I can live without ice.


----------



## The Veteran (Oct 24, 2018)

I think it makes no difference.


----------



## The Veteran (Oct 24, 2018)

Gossip Goat said:


> Last year I felt too anxious to leave my dorm room and refrigerate or get cold water so I got used to drinking the 4 day old water I kept hoarded in my room at room temperature.
> 
> I can live without ice.


Good answer.


----------



## KJL (Feb 7, 2019)

Coffee -Cold, Iced

*Sometimes*

Coffee -Hot

*Not too hot*

Tea -Cold, Iced

*Yes*

Tea - Hot, or Lukewarm

*No*

Water -Cold, Iced

*Yes, sometimes with ice too*

Water - Room temperature

*When I am singing, or desperately needing hydrating*

Juice -Cold, Iced

*Fuck yeah, cold but with no ice.*

Juice - Room temperature

*No. Tastes weird.*

Soft drinks, soda, carbonated - Cold, Iced

*Fuck yeah! No ice though*

Soft drinks, soda, carbonated - Room temperature

*No. Tastes weird.*

Other -Explain

*.....*

Ice ice & more ice, cubed, or crushed

*No thanks*

I hate ice!

*Not quite, but I usually don't need it. It melts, waters down, and ruins what was a good drink. Only in water, sometimes.*


----------



## Eysan (Aug 5, 2017)

I don't think about these things. Though one time I met a Chinese woman, we became friends, and one day we ran track and came back to her place sweaty and tired. She was getting me water. Turns out she boiled water and gave it to me to drink. I looked at her like what is this, but reading her expression there was nothing wrong with this. Then I started laughing.

Apparently they find hot water refreshing in China. Never noticed something like this as much as that moment. And honestly, she went back home and the habit has slowly crept up on me. I like drinking hot water now - weird.


----------



## Tomie (Jul 29, 2018)

I love ice so much that I chew on it all the time


----------



## 74893H (Dec 27, 2017)

I hate ice in my drinks and I always take it out if I'm given some. The ice waters down your drink as it melts and if your drink has ice in then the ice takes up space that could be used for more drink.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

[SUP]Depends entirely on the drink. I like ice in my iced tea (non-sweet) and iced coffee. I generally drink water and juice cold, but without ice. Lemonade with ice. When I drink soda/carbonated beverages, if I pour them, I'll use ice. If I drink them out of the container, I won't. Hot drinks, why bother? [/SUP]


----------



## DAVIE (Mar 16, 2018)

Who would want to water down their drink? I don't drink alcohol but that's what your basically doing if your adding lots of ice to a cocktail.


----------



## pikapal (Nov 20, 2018)

I like my drinks at room temperature unless it's crazy hot outside like over 90 degrees F then they have to have ice. I don't like ice in my drinks at food places because it's just a way to give you less drink and fill the whole thing up with ice.


----------

